# Removing CO2 Tank Carrying Handle



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I had a hard time tightening when the CGA 320 nipple is short & there isnt much room between the regulator inlet gauge and the CO2 tank carrying handle. 

Does anyone know how to remove this handle?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Try rotating the entire handle. It looks like it's threaded onto the neck of the bottle.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

You could probably cut it off with a Dremel if all else fails.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

CL said:


> Try rotating the entire handle. It looks like it's threaded onto the neck of the bottle.


+1 They are threaded on and you will want to put if back on to take it in for refills.

Craig


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

CL said:


> Try rotating the entire handle. It looks like it's threaded onto the neck of the bottle.




The handle doesnt have thread on it. It rotates freely.. There is a piece of steel that prevents the handle to be pulled off from the cylinder.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Got better pictures of the ring holdin the handle in place?


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> Got better pictures of the ring holdin the handle in place?


I just posted above.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Just a snap ring, you can pry it apart and it will come off, should come off easily. If not it may take 2 people with pliers on each tab and pull apart.

Craig


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> Just a snap ring, you can pry it apart and it will come off, should come off easily. If not it may take 2 people with pliers on each tab and pull apart.
> 
> Craig


I'll see if I can do it alone. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

they sell lock ring pliers
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...tive&hvadid=4274401225&ref=pd_sl_334quptxgy_e


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Should've been easy enough. Were you successful?


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

CL said:


> Should've been easy enough. Were you successful?


I need a ring plier.

There is a gap in the ring on the photo.There is a small hole on each side of this gap. I think this is where the tips of the snap ring pliers go.

ebay item no: 320544046735

The ring plier expand that ring, the ring opens wider and the handle would come apart.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

you could just use some needle nose pliers if you have some already and just stick the tips into the holes and pull it apart that way. Or, thread strong cord or wire through each hole and pull it apart that way. I don't think you would need to pull it much. It would beat ordering a special tool just to remover the handle.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

> thread strong cord or wire through each hole and pull it apart that way.


Good idea. I would try that.:biggrin:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Let us know how it works


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

This is what a snap ring looks like.

http://www.chicompany.net/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=804


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

CL said:


> you could just use some needle nose pliers if you have some already and just stick the tips into the holes and pull it apart that way. Or, thread strong cord or wire through each hole and pull it apart that way. I don't think you would need to pull it much. It would beat ordering a special tool just to remover the handle.


Yep, I wouldn't spend the $$$ on a specieal pair of pliers for soemthing that is only going to get used a few times. Most snap rings aren't very strong and can be removed by pulling both tabs away from each other or by twisting the tab up and pulling up on it.

Craig


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

yep thats a snap ring.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Should be able to grab one end, and pull upwards to get it to pop off. Just be careful.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

> can be removed by pulling both tabs away from each other or by twisting the tab up and pulling up on it.




I tried twisting one open end with flat screw driver and it wouldnt come off. I tied both holes with wires and pulled away and this thing wouldnt even open a little. The ring is very strong.

A friend of mine told me that snap ring fliers are funky. Some would work and some dont. He cant recommend one for this purpose.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Probably need vice grips, you have to pull away and twist up at the smae time, most sit deep enough that you can't just pry up on them.

Craig


----------

